# Clifty Falls



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Anyone up fpr a weekend of camping on CLIFTY FALLS indiana? we are going july 12 to the 14th.


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We might be up for a trip to Clifty. Wouldn't be able to go until Friday, the 13th (my b-day). Sites 68 to 79 are pretty nice. Lots of room. We usually wait until Halloween to go down, but it would be nice to see the park in the summer. I'll get back to you with a definite, really shouldn't be a problem - don't have any other plans.

Mike


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

mike last i checked they had about 10 sites not sure about any specifics. se what u can do


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We're in. Got our reservations today.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the invite...but it's a bit too far.

Enjoy!


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

We're in. Trying for site 79 or 66. Let us know what sites you have. See you the 13th.

Mike


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

whodey said:


> We're in. Trying for site 79 or 66. Let us know what sites you have. See you the 13th.
> 
> Mike


We are in site #89 and outbacknmac is in 90.

3 makes a rally right?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

yes 3 is a RALLY lets get it moved we need more


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

whodey are you in for sure? kywoman had some pictures of the pool and it looks fantastic


----------



## whodey (Feb 9, 2007)

outbackmac said:


> whodey are you in for sure? kywoman had some pictures of the pool and it looks fantastic


yes we are. we have site 66 - close to the playground with a field behind us (have to play ball ya know). i was talking to someone this weekend while we were camping at indian lakes thousand trails, and he was telling me about clifty's pool. said it was awesome. has a soft surface, you could drag someone by the feet and it wouldn't scrape their chest. he emailed indiana state parks and told them if they were to build new pools, make the same as clifty. we will see you there friday late afternoon.

mike


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

Anyone know of a reason NOT to enter through the south gate upon arrival?


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

We are back. The south entrance wasn't a real problem. It's a bit of a steep hill into the park but other than that it's a shorter drive to the campground that way.

Had a great time as usual getting together with fellow Outbackers. Pictures are in my album called Clifty Falls. Here's a starter picture for you.










Clifty falls pictures


----------



## zah414 (Apr 26, 2005)

Looks like we missed the party!








We're looking to get away next week (Mon 7/23- Wed 7/25), hubby works rotating days.
Has anyone been to the Louisville-South KOA? Sounds really nice, but seems a little pricey ($60 with the value kard!)

Taking suggestions...


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

zah414 said:


> Looks like we missed the party!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry you missed the party. There WILL be others. Like this one...

Not yet an official rally at Little Farm

We would love to have you join us.

I agree that $60 sounds a little pricey. What are they offering? Free breakfast? Check out Indiana and Kentucky state parks there are some really nice ones.


----------



## lakesider (Sep 1, 2004)

Sorry we missed the fun! Too busy travelling with work







(and leaving tomorrow for another trip).

Hope we can catch you guys on the next one!


----------

